# Donations?



## jonsan4b1 (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi.. I"m posting this for a fellow military mom. Please read this article, and donate or pass this info onto someone who might... Tracy (the founder) said we're due to get 2 home very soon... 


"Deployed Night Out For A Soldier With Certificates To Restaurants, Shows, Concerts, etc Thank A Soldier This WayShare
Sunday, January 24, 2010 at 5:52pm
Deployed Night Out: A program to send a Soldier out through gift certificates to shows, events, restaurants, sports, concerts, and more. It takes local merchants to make this happen with the gift of a certificate to their establishment. An artist can donate tickets to a show. A merchant and locals can donate towards... the purchase of these items and show they support their Soldiers and give them thanks they deserve. Spread the word about this program made possible by Military Moms Of Texas today. Send a Soldier out on the town today.
Check out our website where we can feature you or your company for supporting a Deployed Night Out or a Care Package to a Soldier.Here you will find information on Military Moms Of Texas and the many ways to become involved.

With Soldiers,
Tracy La Porte
Founder Military Moms Of Texas 
Support our group and join us on Facebook too
www.militarymomsoftexas.com"


----------

